# vServer gesucht!



## AbGedreht (13. Juli 2014)

Hey,

aktuell habe ich einen vServer bei IP-interactive.de um die 8€ im Monat für 1 Core / 2GB / KVM / 1TB.
Leider ist die Anbindung sehr schwach.

Hätte ihr für mich alternative Hoster, die in etwa das gleiche bieten für maximal 12€?

Möchte den Server für TS3 und als FTP-Server verwenden. Wenn ich allerdings nicht mit meinem 6MBit/s Upload Fullspeed erreiche, nervt es schon teilweise 
Wichtig wäre monatliche Bezahlung via PayPal oder sofortüberweisung.

Kann von mir auch gerne ein ausländischer Betreiber (aus AT gesehen  ) sein, Hauptsache in Europa und keinem allzu hohen Ping.

Gruß

Was haltet ihr von diesem
http://www.united-hoster.de/server/standard-vserver/vps-windows.html

Linux-Variante würde 1€ weniger kosten.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2014)

AbGedreht schrieb:


> aktuell habe ich einen vServer bei IP-interactive.de um die 8€ im Monat für 1 Core / 2GB / KVM / 1TB.
> Leider ist die Anbindung sehr schwach.
> 
> Hätte ihr für mich alternative Hoster, die in etwa das gleiche bieten für maximal 12€?



1TB Speicherplatz wird für 12 Euro/Monat schwierig, wenn Du einen seriösen Hoster mit schneller Anbindung suchst.


----------



## AbGedreht (13. Juli 2014)

Ich meinte 1TB Traffic (:


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2014)

Das sieht dann schon anders aus.  Du könntest Dich mal bei Netcup umsehen, wobei das Angebot das Du vorgeschlagen hast auch nicht schlecht aussieht.


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mit Host Europe sehr zufrieden. Mein Mailserver läuft stabil und hat höchstens ab und an Socket-Engpässe, was aber eher an der Vielzahl an Diensten liegt, die für das von mir gebuchte Paket recht hoch ist. Für 12,99 € bekommst du dort https://www.hosteurope.de/de/Server/Virtual-Server/Starter/

MfG Jimini


----------



## hicksel (13. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir die (Linux) KVM Server von Serverbiz nur empfehlen.Für 9€ gibt es bei denen 2GB Ram,60GB HDD Storage und neuerdings eine Traffic Flat.Auch erreicht der Server zu 99% 20Megabyte/s auf diesen Speedtest.Ein besonders praktisches Feature ist aber der Bootloader Etherboot mit demn man eigentlich alles installieren kann, was man den gern hätte(wenn die Templates nicht ausreichen).Auch werden die Server mit SolusVM betrieben.


----------



## AbGedreht (13. Juli 2014)

netcup wäre eigentlich auch meine erste Wahl, aber ich möchte monatliche Abrechnung und das ist dort leider nicht möglich :/

Die anderen zwei Hoster sehen auch schon mal gut aus.

Sprich im Rennen sind: united-hoster.de (4vCores / kein 2012 / 100MBits), hosteurope.de (1vCore / kein 2012 / 100 Mbits), serverbiz.de (2 vCore / 2012 / 200 MBits / 3 Monate).

Ich werd's mir mal jetzt genauer anschauen


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2014)

Ich rate dir dringend, nach Erfahrungsberichten zu googlen. Viele der günstigeren Hoster werden nämlich dann zu einem Problem, wenn man auf den Support angewiesen ist - und das kann dann extrem nervig werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Saguya (13. Juli 2014)

AbGedreht schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> aktuell habe ich einen vServer bei IP-interactive.de um die 8€ im Monat für 1 Core / 2GB / KVM / 1TB.
> Leider ist die Anbindung sehr schwach.
> ...


 

An wie viel TS3 Slots denkst du den und wie viel space?


----------



## AbGedreht (13. Juli 2014)

Der TS3 wird eigentlich nur von meinen Kollegen und mir genutzt, sprich mehr als 15 Leute werden es wahrscheinlich nicht sein  Space 50GB sollten es schon sein.

Ich denke entweder united-hoster.com ( 4 vCores (4800 MHz) 2 GB RAM 200 GB Festplatte) oder serverbiz.de, da muss ich halt die 3 Monate Abrechnungszeitraum in Kauf nehmen, jedoch hätte ich da auch Windoof Server 2012.

Nach bisschen Recherche hat united-hoster.com wohl einen nicht so guten Support laut älteren Erfahrungsberichten, ob es mittlerweile anders aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
server.biz hingegen hat bei Trustpilot ein Gut erhalten.


----------



## Dayme (14. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir hier nur OVH empfehlen. Ich denke die meisten können nur positiv von diesem Anbieter sprechen.

vServer Classic: Der günstigste VPS - OVH
Wenn du dort keinen findest, kannst du mal bei einer der Tochterfirmen von OVH vorbeischauen.
Dort gibt es aber Dedicated Server...

Kimsufi: günstige Dedicated Server!


----------



## AbGedreht (14. Juli 2014)

Kimsufi hätten prima Server, allerdings überhaupt kein Windoof möglich, jedenfalls nicht bei KS-1 und KS-2 :/

webtropia scheint wohl auch nicht schlecht zu sein. monatlich 9,90 mit 125GB SSD, 2 VCores, 2-4GB RAM, Windows Server ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

Momentan hätte ich zwei vServer zur Auswahl:

https://www.webtropia.com/de/vserver/vserver-linux-s-mieten.html
https://www.strato.de/windows-vserver/#features

Leider zicken bei Firmen mit ner österreichischen Adresse herum.

webtropia verlangt nochmals 19% MwSt. bei österreichischen Adressen (nur! bei deutscher, schweizer, französischer, etc nicht :<)
strato nimmt nur deutsche Adressen an.

Habe webtropia dementsprechend mal ne Mail geschrieben, vielleicht ist es nur ein Fehler, etc.

Anonsten, meint ihr ich könnte problemlos eine LogoiX Adresse verwenden?


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2014)

AbGedreht schrieb:


> webtropia verlangt nochmals 19% MwSt. bei österreichischen Adressen (nur! bei deutscher, schweizer, französischer, etc nicht :<)
> strato nimmt nur deutsche Adressen an.


 
Also auf den Bruttopreis nochmal 19% MwSt.?


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

> Für Kunden mit dem Wohnsitz in Deutschland ist in allen Preisen die  gesetzliche MwSt. in Höhe von derzeit 19 % enthalten. Für alle Kunden  die nicht aus Deutschland kommen ist der Preis zzgl. 19% gesetzlicher  MwSt.



Beim Preis von 9,99€ ist die gesetzliche MwSt. in Höhe von derzeit 19% enthalten.
Wenn ich als Land Deutschland, Schweiz, Frankreich, whatever angebe, dann ist der monatliche Preis im Warenkorb bei 9,99€.
Bei Österreich 11,98€ (9,99 + 19%).

Versteh den Sinn auch nicht


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hab zwar noch nie andere ausprobiert, bin aber mit meinem V-Server bei Strato vollkommen zufrieden.
Linux VServer für vollen Root-Zugriff und hohe Performance - STRATO
2 CPU Cores, 2-4GB Ram, 200GB Speicher, unbegrenzt Traffic und eine quasi unbegrenzte Bandbreite (meine 50k Leitung war bisher immer zu 100% ausgelastet).

Preise sind auch im Rahmen denke ich. Dazu gibts Sachen wie automatische Backups, schnell wechselbare Betriebssysteme etc...
Gibts auch mit Windows, allerdings haben die beim selben Preis etwas schlechtere Hardware.

Über den Telefonsupport kann man auch nicht meckern, bei Störungen sind die im Prinzip rund um die Uhr erreichbar.


Ich habe auf dem V-Server auch schon des Öfteren Minecraft Server mit einigen Mods laufen gehabt, die Leistung ist nicht bombatisch, aber in Ordnung. Für Teamspeak, Mailserver und als Fileserver reichts allemal.

*Edit: Achja, monatlich kündbar sind die Server auch alle. Zahlung aber glaube ich nur per Lastschrift.*

*Edit2: Gerade erst gesehen, dass du Strato erst 2-3 Posts vorher ausgeschlossen hast. Mein Fehler.*


----------



## shadie (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage die mir sicher jeder beantworten kann.

Wenn man sich solch einen Server mietet mit Windows server 2012, hat dieser eine grafische Oberfläche?
Spiele da aktuell auch mit dem Gedanken da ich durch meinen Uploade in Sachen FTP und Minecraftserver stark beschränkt bin.

Jedoch kenne ich mich mit Linux in der Konsole sehr wenig aus.

Unter Windows Server 2012 habe ich jedoch schon das alles realisiert.

Würde mich über eine knappe Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

Du kannst sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows ohne große Probleme eine grafische Oberfläche nutzen. Unter Windows wahrscheinlich mit der Remote-Desktop Geschichte, unter Linux mit nem VNC Server / Client, mache ich auch wenn ich Textdatein editieren muss etc.


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

Naja. Was meint ihr wenn ich eine Adresse von deutschen Postfächern (LogoiX.com / deutsche-lieferadresse.com) angebe? 
Zwar nicht sehr klug, aber wenn sich webtropia quer stellt, hab ich kaum Alternativen mehr :<


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Strato an und frag nach. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kunden aus Österreich prinzipiell ablehnen.


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

Leider schon:

Was für eine Adresse muss ich bei der Bestellung von Domains angeben?

DENIC wäre beim vServer allerdings wohl kein Problem, da ich ja keine .de Domain dabei ist.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2014)

Das ist hart... hätte ich nicht gedacht. Gibts in AT keine gescheiten Anbieter? Auf die Schnelle habe ich den hier gefunden: EDIS - VPS, virtuelle root Server in Österreich


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

AbGedreht schrieb:


> Leider schon


 
Ich habs gerade ausprobiert, beim vServer lässt sich echt nur eine deutsche Adresse eingeben...

Aber du wirst doch wohl irgendjemanden in Deutschland kennen, der das Paket für dich auf seine Adresse buchen kann. Du wirst eh nie Post von Strato kriegen, die Kommunikation läuft über E-Mail und das Geld wird per Lastschrift direkt vom Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Jimini (16. Juli 2014)

Eventuell gehört dann aber auch eine deutsche Bankverbindung zu den Voraussetzungen.

Bzgl. grafische Oberfläche bei einem Linux-vServer: davon rate ich dringend ab. Man holt sich dadurch einfach viel zu viel Software aufs System, welche für den Betrieb des Servers nicht benötigt wird - zudem wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit von kritischen / sicherheitsrelevanten Bugs deutlich erhöht. Eine Textdatei kann man auch über eine Shell recht bequem editieren (beispielsweise mit nano).

MfG Jimini


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

In Deutschland kenne ich leider niemanden 
Einziger Verwandter in näherer Umgebung ist mein Onkel, der in der Schweiz lebt 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme eine positive Antwort von webtropia. 

STRATOR nimmt, wie du angenommen hast, nur deutsche IBANs an :< 
Naja, ihr Problem wenn sie keine Kunden aus dem Ausland wollen


----------



## Frecyboy (16. Juli 2014)

Von Webtropia kann ich nur abraten. (Siehe hier)

Bei noez.de gibt es 2GB Ram,75 GB HDD und glaube 2Cores für 4,50€, kann von denen nur gutes Berichten, sehr günstig, Server war nach 3min Online und der Support ist auch schnell und gut.
2GB RAM, 150 GB HDD, 4Cores für 12€, kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, der Support ist klasse, habe bis jetzt immer innerhalb von 20min eine Antwort erhalten, und die Preise sind auch gut, dieser war ebenfalls sofort Online. Klick
Support nur in EN, antwortet aber meistens in einer halben Stunde, Preise sind auch OK. Klick

Linevast:


Spoiler



Speedtest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr guter Wert !

1GB Kopieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls ein super Wert.

1GB Download aus DE:
(Linevast ist Rechts)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch gut.

1GB aus England:
(Linevast ist Rechts)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Noez:


Spoiler



Speedtest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so gut wie bei LV, aber auch noch OK für den Preis.

1GB Kopieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch OK.

1GB aus DE:
(Noez ist Links)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind eben nur 16000kb/s

1GB aus EN:
(Noez ist Links)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn du den Support anschreibst bekommst du bestimmt auch einen Testserver!


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Juli 2014)

hey danke dir! 

Hab den Support von Linevast vorher schon angeschrieben und wir haben ein individuelles Paket erstellt. 2GB RAM, 50GB HDD und 2vCores für 9,99Euro. Deine Screens schauen auch sehr zuversichtlich aus. Ich werde nachher den Betrag überweisen und dann mal ein Monat testen. Support war auch sehr nett und hilfreich. Danke für den Tipp :p


----------



## Frecyboy (16. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, viel Spaß damit


----------



## destroyer97 (24. Juli 2014)

Frecyboy schrieb:


> Von Webtropia kann ich nur abraten. (Siehe hier)
> 
> Bei noez.de gibt es 2GB Ram,75 GB HDD und glaube 2Cores für 4,50€, kann von denen nur gutes Berichten, sehr günstig, Server war nach 3min Online und der Support ist auch schnell und gut.
> 2GB RAM, 150 GB HDD, 4Cores für 12€, kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, der Support ist klasse, habe bis jetzt immer innerhalb von 20min eine Antwort erhalten, und die Preise sind auch gut, dieser war ebenfalls sofort Online. Klick
> ...


 
hab auch einen vServer (die Special 2GB dings da) bei noez.de und bin damit mega zufrieden  keine Absturtz, laggs oder so.
 + Bei mir war es so, nach Bestellung < 1 Min hab ich emails von login daten usw. bekomm, nach paar Sekunden ist server direkt online


----------

